# Oscar :- slime trail following oscar? (pic )



## Marshes (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Hard to tell with the photos but the oscar we have has like a slime trail flowing from his bottom fins and it catches all the sand etc so it so of follows him around. So the bottom of his fins have slime / sand all over them and then there are like slim tentacles coming from the fins a few cm's long.

Any idea what this could be?

Also while your looking at the pic any ideas as to wether its a male or female?

Thanks,
Will.

http://www.netwaynetworks.com.au/oscar/22042008088.jpg

http://www.netwaynetworks.com.au/oscar/22042008089.jpg

http://www.netwaynetworks.com.au/oscar/22042008091.jpg

Did not embed pics as they are rather large


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your usual tank maintenance routine?

Oscars are messy fish, but I don't believe I'm telling you anything that you don't already know! It can be really difficult to stay on top of the water quality.

I can't tell alot from the pics, but it sounds as if they fish is losing it's slime coat. If so, my first objective would be to take a look at the water quality on the tank as the culprit.

How is he behaving otherwise? Is he eating normally?

Are there any other fish in the tank?

What size tank is this?

Is a product called "Stress Coat" available where you are?

Kim


----------

